# Solid axle for a rear wheel?



## swee'pea99 (8 Sep 2009)

My new fixie's coming together nicely, but the wheel I have in mind has a QR, which I'd like to replace with a solid axle. Anyone have one hanging around? The rear droputs are 130mm spaced, so I guess I'd need, what, 160? Something like that. Thanks.


----------



## ASC1951 (18 Sep 2009)

No, I'm already using mine on my fixie.

Any bike shop will have one, because that's what they use on all lower end bikes, don't they? You need to make sure it is exactly the right length otherwise the the bearing cone will be in the wrong place.

Sheldon reckons that you can use QR skewers without any problem. http://sheldonbrown.com/fixed.html I did that with my first conversion and it was fine.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Sep 2009)

Thanks for that (and apologies for not saying so earlier). Maybe I'll try QR - after all, if St. Sheldon says it's ok...


----------



## RedBike (23 Sep 2009)

I would use a chain tug with a quick release.


----------



## tyred (23 Sep 2009)

If you still want a solid axle, pm me as I think I have something suitable.


----------

